# New budgie owner here, are my budgies poops normal?



## Lily Warwick (May 31, 2021)

Both of my babies are from two separate breeders, I have a very social blue male and a shyer albino female. I’ve noticed that the males poops are consistently solid and green and the females vary, sometimes dark green with white and sometimes lighter and runnier, and very large and drippy. I am new to this so I was wondering if anyone could see if this is normal for her poops, they have a varied diet of sataris(the yellow dust) and leafy greens and a quinoa, egg and brown rice mixture along with occasional millet and fruits they don’t eat yet. The first is a healthy looking poo and the female are the rest, although sometimes she has runny pee/liquid, and light green mushy, but I think that’s when she eats too much greens


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Some of the droppings look ok some look a bit odd, droppings can be influenced by the diet. What is sataris?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please review the information in the attached links:*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*

*Quality Seed Mix*

*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*

*Evaluation of Bird Droppings, An Indicator of Heath*

*Have you had your budgies in to an Avian Vet for a well-birdie check-up?
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.
Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. 
Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*

*List of Stickies*

*Posting on the Forums*

*Let's Talk Budgies!*

*FAQ*

*Articles*

*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*

*Avian First Aid*

*Quarantine IS Necessary!*

*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*

*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*

*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*

*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*Cage sizes.*

*Essentials to a Great Cage*

*Resource Directory*


----------



## Lily Warwick (May 31, 2021)

Cody said:


> Some of the droppings look ok some look a bit odd, droppings can be influenced by the diet. What is sataris?


I’m not sure exactly how to spell it, but I’ll attach a picture of the food, I don’t have the bag on hand. It’s apparently really popular in the UK but I could not find it online, likely due to grammatical errors.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Where did you get it, do you feed it dry as in the picture?


----------



## Lily Warwick (May 31, 2021)

yes, we purchased from the breeder who gets it from the U.K. We feed dry, it’s what the albino female was raised on and then I usually add probiotics once a week as well.


----------

